# Feral Colony Removal



## Jeff Gratton (Mar 8, 2007)

I removed two (2) hives from one wall at a communications company cell site.

The colonies were gentle considering I ran a skill saw with a carbide blade across the top of there home.

Both colonies were transferred into nuc’s. I was able to locate the queen in this hive (That was a first.) 

I inspected the other colony a week later and they have produced seven (7) supercedure cells. I killed all but two of them.

I was surprised by how calm they were considering I’m in the heart of AHB country. - San Fernando, Ca

My tendency is to re-queen these but I wonder if I should.


----------



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

That looks cool!


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Looks like some worker brood and alot of drone brood. Requeening may be a good idea.


----------



## Jeff Gratton (Mar 8, 2007)

*Brood Comb*

What you see in the photos is about a third of the comb. The new (White) comb was full of eggs and the rest had plenty of regular broad. As I removed the comb I exposed layers behind that Big Piece (Where most of the broad comb was.) of comb in the center.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Very impressive. Did you to tie up the comb in frames?


----------



## Jeff Gratton (Mar 8, 2007)

*Rubber Bands*

Rubber bands work good..


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Great pictures. A few more closups of orientation like that one would be enlightening to those who have not seen natural comb and believe it's all oriented the same based on the attachment. The one in your closeup, for example is neither vertical nor horizontal but a bit of an angle and that angle does not reflect the substrate of the plate above.


----------



## Sarge (Jun 26, 2006)

Just watched another program on AHB's and there seems to be a strain starting that is as calm as the more "acceptable" strains. The beeks were handeling them without suits and just like any other bee.


----------



## jim b (Oct 3, 2004)

Jeff- 

Those look like great bees!

I wouldn't re-queen until you have good reason to. You would already know if they were nasty bees and they dont look like it in your picture.

I think if you keep them on foundationless frames, they'll stay happy and healthy for a long time.

I picked up a swarm last week that measured 4.5mm on the fresh comb they built- very exciting for me. Have you measured yours?

Jealosly yours. 
jim

P.S. If this gets double posted, my apologies. I'm still having navigational problems.


----------

